# BMW Festival - Gaydon 14th Aug



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone going or displaying - biggest BMW show in the world, expecting 3000 cars this year


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We will be there


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

I will have had my 530i detailed by then, I might just roll up. Where can I find the details?


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Gonna try arrange a meet over on http://bmwownersclub.com Andy

Im going to be there anyways


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We will be there too ! Should have a rare and tasty motor on stand as well.


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

South Wales Region of BMW CC will be there, please come say Hello!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Us too! We will be there:thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll be there as well my second year its a great show


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

My second year too, got the car on the e36coupe.com stand so mucho cleaning in prospect, want to get it to the next level, hopefully dropping the exhaust so it can be fully cleaned, back box and rear pipes are gleaming but want to try and do the rest


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

The e46zone hasn't got a stand as of yet gutted.... But some of the members are trying to sort one out at the last minute.....


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll be there :thumb:


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

and me


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

we'll be there


----------



## s8gynwa (Aug 11, 2011)

great show, my 1st time


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah was a good show show this year shame The e46zone didn't get a stand sorted this year bit disapointing. I did buy a nice dodo juice tool bag and some more shampoo though


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah a real good show this year.... I fell in lucky and wound up parking my car on Hard stand with some of the other show cars.....


----------

